# Video: Grundlagen des modernen Karpfenangelns mit Benni Gründer



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2013)

*Video: Grundlagen des modernen Karpfenangelns mit Benni Gründer ​*
Mit Benni Gründer, der für Zebco als Teamangler tätig ist ( http://www.zebco-europe.biz/de/startseite/ ) - da speziell auch Quantum Radical Produkte fürs Karpfenangeln mitentwickelt - und mit Stefan Seuß zusammen Angeltouren auf Wels organisiert (http://bc-guiding.de/), haben wir ja schon mehrmals Videos gemacht.

*Modernes Karpfenangeln mit der Pose *
http://www.anglerboard.de/videos/52-anglerboardtv-videos/1028-modernes-karpfenangeln-mit-der-pose

*Wie wird man Teamangler? - Benjamin Gründer im Interview *
http://www.anglerboard.de/videos/52...man-teamangler-benjamin-gruender-im-interview

*Radical Bloody Chicken Boilies - Interview mit Entwickler Benjamin Gründer *
http://www.anglerboard.de/videos/52...es-interview-mit-entwickler-benjamin-gruender

Da auch uns selber Videos mit Benni immer viel Spaß machen, wir zudem ihn und seine unkomplizierte Art, sein Fachwissen  sowie seine Einstellung zum Angeln mögen, haben wir nun wieder zugeschlagen und ihn in einer schnell organisierten "Nachtsitzung" über die Grundlagen des modernen Karpfenangelns befragt.

Was braucht man, was ist verzichtbar, was muss man wissen, was sollte man eher vergessen??

Wir wünschen euch nun viel Spaß mit dem Video von Anglerboard-TV mit Benni Gründer:
[youtube1]pUiNQTql4c0[/youtube1]


----------



## Sinned (10. August 2013)

*AW: Video: Grundlagen des modernen Karpfenangelns mit Benni Gründer*

Vielen Dank für das informative und gut gemachte Video!
Die anfänglichen, durch Wind bedingten, Tonstörungen seien euch durch eure sympathische Art verziehen  
Ich hätte mir ein wenig mehr Informationen zum "Spotting" oder zum "Location" gewünscht. "Jede Unterwasserunregelmäßigkeit" finde ich doch als Info eines Experten sehr grob und ich denke, dass es eines der Hauptfragen ist, die, gerade Anfänger, interessieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2013)

*AW: Video: Grundlagen des modernen Karpfenangelns mit Benni Gründer*

Werden wir dann sicher nochmal was machen, um da näher drauf einzugehen mit dem Spotting - es sollten ja aber erst mal Grundlagen sein.

Sonst hätten wir ein 3 Stunden Video gehabt ;-)


----------



## Sinned (10. August 2013)

*AW: Video: Grundlagen des modernen Karpfenangelns mit Benni Gründer*

Ein drei Stunden Video hätte ich auch geschaut


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2013)

*AW: Video: Grundlagen des modernen Karpfenangelns mit Benni Gründer*

So kannste Dich dafür auf weitere freuen ;-))


----------



## Ruff Raider (10. August 2013)

*AW: Video: Grundlagen des modernen Karpfenangelns mit Benni Gründer*

Super Video! Trotz Teamangler,wenig Werbung! Weiter so. Nur der Wind am Anfang war etwas störend

Gruß Christian


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. August 2013)

*AW: Video: Grundlagen des modernen Karpfenangelns mit Benni Gründer*

Geh mal mit Benni angeln, waren wir mehrmals:
Nicht einmal vernünftiges Wetter..
Da musste mit dem Anfangswind leben
;-)))


----------



## Megacarp (11. August 2013)

*AW: Video: Grundlagen des modernen Karpfenangelns mit Benni Gründer*

Super Arbeit! Ich finde es echt klasse, dass ich diese Videos mit Benni Gründer macht! Man merkt echt, dass er sich viele Gedanken zu seiner Vorgehensweiße macht und auch wenn nötig vom Mainstream abweicht. Toll finde ich auch, dass man bei ihm gleich merkt, dass er hinter Produkten wie den Bloody Chicken Boilies 100%ig steht. Ich freue mich schon auf die nächste Ausgabe. Weiter so!


----------



## Taskin (11. August 2013)

*AW: Video: Grundlagen des modernen Karpfenangelns mit Benni Gründer*

Super informativ gestaltetes und unterhaltsames video. 
ALLE DAUMEN HOCH!

das video deckt ja schon über 1/3 der hier im karpfenbereicht erstellten themen und fragen ab 
Also ist es in meinen augen jedem einsteiger empfohlen sich das video anzuschauen.

Lg
taskin


----------



## kati48268 (11. August 2013)

*AW: Video: Grundlagen des modernen Karpfenangelns mit Benni Gründer*

Ui, das ist aber schön lang, das muss ich mir mal in Ruhe anschauen.

Nur eine Frage:
In diesem Video und in anderen nuckelt der Typ mit dem Bart (der zwar anscheinend die anderen versteht, aber selbst eine fremde Sprache spricht - ich glaube, der ist aus Aserbaidschan), immer an seinem um den Hals hängenden Hakenlöser... |kopfkrat
Ist das ein nervöser Tick oder so? #c

|wavey:


----------



## Siever (11. August 2013)

*AW: Video: Grundlagen des modernen Karpfenangelns mit Benni Gründer*



kati48268 schrieb:


> In diesem Video und in anderen nuckelt der Typ mit dem Bart (der zwar anscheinend die anderen versteht, aber selbst eine fremde Sprache spricht - ich glaube, der ist aus Aserbaidschan), immer an seinem um den Hals hängenden Hakenlöser... |kopfkrat
> Ist das ein nervöser Tick oder so? #c
> 
> |wavey:



Doping jetzt auch im Angelsport... .

Sehr schönes Video!! Auch endlich mal in Spielfilmlänge

Sympathische, wenn auch unverständliche Typen und eine unaufgeregte Herangehensweise. Toll!


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. August 2013)

*AW: Video: Grundlagen des modernen Karpfenangelns mit Benni Gründer*

Ihr immer mit euren Sprachproblemen...


----------



## d0ni (11. August 2013)

*AW: Video: Grundlagen des modernen Karpfenangelns mit Benni Gründer*

Super Video! 

Mal nicht die Standard Tipps wie z.B. aus diversen Zeitschriften. Fische meistens nur im Frühjahr auf Karpfen und mal ab und zu im Herbst. Also kein Karpfenangler und für mich hab ich jetzt echt ein paar schöne Tipps rausgezogen  

Kann mir jemand sagen wie das nochmal mit den Tigernüssen geht? 2(oder warns 3?) Tage mit kalten Wasser und dann nochmal aufkochen? 
- Will jetzt die Stelle nicht nochmal suchen  aber iwie so wars doch?


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. August 2013)

*AW: Video: Grundlagen des modernen Karpfenangelns mit Benni Gründer*

Tigernüsse Minute 29.50.
2 Tage quellen mit kaltem Wasser, dann mindestens ne Stunde kochen.



> und für mich hab ich jetzt echt ein paar schöne Tipps rausgezogen


War unser Ziel - nicht für die Karpfenexperten, sondern Grundlagen beschreiben (lassen)..



PS:
Das Stück ab ca. 33.30 gefällt mir persönlich am besten....


----------



## kati48268 (11. August 2013)

*AW: Video: Grundlagen des modernen Karpfenangelns mit Benni Gründer*



Siever schrieb:


> Doping jetzt auch im Angelsport...





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ihr immer mit euren Sprachproblemen...


In einem der nächsten Videos geht's ja u.a. um's "Schnüffeln" 
Da wird bei den inzuchtgebeutelten Bergbewohnern die Sprache bestimmt deutlicher durch |rolleyes


----------



## d0ni (11. August 2013)

*AW: Video: Grundlagen des modernen Karpfenangelns mit Benni Gründer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Tigernüsse Minute 29.50.
> 2 Tage quellen mit kaltem Wasser, dann mindestens ne Stunde kochen.
> 
> 
> War unser Ziel - nicht für die Karpfenexperten, sondern Grundlagen beschreiben (lassen)..



Dankeschön! 

Freu mich schon auf die nächsten Videos


----------



## Purist (11. August 2013)

*AW: Video: Grundlagen des modernen Karpfenangelns mit Benni Gründer*

Gefällt mir, Thomas. Auch wenn ich mit modernem Karpfenangeln nichts mehr anfangen kann. Sehr informativ, wenig stupides Marketinggesülze von Gründer Benni. Eigentlich besser wie der ganze Kram der kaufbaren "Fachpresse".

Bei der Sache mit der Schnippelwurscht in Fertigtunke hättest du aber ruhig würgen können. Pfui.. Da hätten selbst "Griesklößchen" in klarer Brühe mehr Stil gehabt. |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. August 2013)

*AW: Video: Grundlagen des modernen Karpfenangelns mit Benni Gründer*

Ja nu - Benni kann besser Karpfen - und ich hab halt mal kochen gelernt.
Er übte Nachsicht mit mir für doofe Karpfenfragen, was ich gerne beim kochen dann zurückgab..
;-))


----------



## cyberpeter (12. August 2013)

*AW: Video: Grundlagen des modernen Karpfenangelns mit Benni Gründer*

Ich muß sagen ich schaue mir gerne Filme mit Benny Gründer an auch wenn ich vielleicht in (wenigen) Dingen eine etwas andere Meinung habe wie er.

Seine unaufgeregte nüchterne Art mit möglist einfacher "Herangehensweise" ist im Vergleich zu den englischen u. einigen deutschen Teamanglern oder besser Marktschreiern "wohltuend" und auch der "Werbeanteil" ist nicht übertrieben.

Das er seine "Bloody Chicken" über alles liebt ist ok, denn bei ihm hat man zumindest den Eindruck dass es nicht deshalb ist, weil sie zufälliger Weise von Quantum stammen sondern weil er davon überzeugt ist ...

Gut was die Verpflegung angeht könnte er sich vielleicht mal ein Beispiel an Mittmann nehmen .... ;-)


----------



## Andal (12. August 2013)

*AW: Video: Grundlagen des modernen Karpfenangelns mit Benni Gründer*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ui, das ist aber schön lang, das muss ich mir mal in Ruhe anschauen.
> 
> Nur eine Frage:
> In diesem Video und in anderen nuckelt der Typ mit dem Bart (der zwar anscheinend die anderen versteht, aber selbst eine *fremde Sprache spricht* - ich glaube, der ist aus Aserbaidschan)



Sei froh, dass Thomas und Franz kein Video mit mir drehen. Denn dann ist die Gefahr recht groß, dass wir drei in die Sprachen unserer Väter verfallen. Dann hättest du wirklich einen Grund zur Beschwerde!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2013)

*AW: Video: Grundlagen des modernen Karpfenangelns mit Benni Gründer*

Alle einfach keine Ahnung von Kultursprachen  - gewöhnt euch dran.
Denn meinen Dialekt wird ich nicht mehr los...
;-)))


----------



## Purist (12. August 2013)

*AW: Video: Grundlagen des modernen Karpfenangelns mit Benni Gründer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Alle einfach keine Ahnung von Kultursprachen  - gewöhnt euch dran.
> Denn meinen Dialekt wird ich nicht mehr los...
> ;-)))



Sei froh das du schwäbelst, das ist Identität und Teil unserer Kultur. Ich habe das hessisch Gebabbel nie wirklich in die Birne bekommen, weil alleine meine Großeltern insgesamt fünf Dialekte sprachen, zwei davon sogar noch flüssig zwei Sprachen (mütterlicherseits) dazu. |rolleyes


----------



## teilzeitgott (13. August 2013)

*AW: Video: Grundlagen des modernen Karpfenangelns mit Benni Gründer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Alle einfach keine Ahnung von Kultursprachen  - gewöhnt euch dran.
> Denn meinen Dialekt wird ich nicht mehr los...
> ;-)))




ich kenne das bestens, immer wenn mein hund pinkel muss macht er die gleichen laute, ich verstehe zwar nicht genau was er bellt, aber ich weiss was er will, und das reicht dann ja auch 

schön gemachtes video für anfänger ohne große werbung das nur quantum das größte und beste ist.
habe es gerne gesehen auch wenn ich nur 2 von 3 leuten verstanden habe ...
aber das ist halt schwabenpower...... wenn nur der vfb auch halt so viel elan hätte ^^


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. August 2013)

*AW: Video: Grundlagen des modernen Karpfenangelns mit Benni Gründer*



> wenn nur der vfb auch halt so viel elan hätte


Da sagste was - hör bloss auf............


----------



## K.K.1978 (19. August 2013)

*AW: Video: Grundlagen des modernen Karpfenangelns mit Benni Gründer*

Mh, habe mir das Video angeschaut und konnte leider nichts gravierendes Neues feststellen.

Kann man anschauen, muss man aber nicht. (Ist eben ein Insider)

Beim besten Willen, es gibt bessere Videos.

Bin mir bewusst, dass es jetzt Schelte hageln wird. :vik:

Grüße


----------



## Lui Nairolf (19. August 2013)

*AW: Video: Grundlagen des modernen Karpfenangelns mit Benni Gründer*

Schelte? Eher nicht - aber es heißt ja auch "Grundlagen" und nicht "Innovationen" des modernen Karpfenangelns ... insofern ist deine Kritik wohl eher eine Themaverfehlung.

Gesendet von meinem Handy - entschuldigt die Rechtschreibfehler.


----------



## Purist (19. August 2013)

*AW: Video: Grundlagen des modernen Karpfenangelns mit Benni Gründer*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Schelte? Eher nicht - aber es heißt ja auch "Grundlagen" und nicht "Innovationen" des modernen Karpfenangelns ...



Sind das wirklich alles Grundlagen? Manches halte ich auch für Unsinn, was aber an Herrn Gründer liegt, der bestimmte Scheuklappen zu tragen scheint.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (19. August 2013)

*AW: Video: Grundlagen des modernen Karpfenangelns mit Benni Gründer*

Das hab ich nicht gesagt - nur dass man bei einem Video mit dem Titel "Grundlagen" etwas anderes erwarten kann ...

Gesendet von meinem Handy - entschuldigt die Rechtschreibfehler.


----------



## Hann. Münden (27. September 2013)

*AW: Video: Grundlagen des modernen Karpfenangelns mit Benni Gründer*

Schönes informatives Video mit normalen Leuten !
Nur noch die Plastikclogs entsorgen http://www.spiegel.de/gesundheit/di...alten-krebserregende-substanzen-a-913953.html

|wavey:


----------

